# Merging Parts in Cubase



## stigc56 (Mar 22, 2018)

I find my self using a lot of clicks and "mouseing" to have a newly recorded part in Cubase merged with the present parts on the track. In Logic you just record the new part (or is it region??) and when the recording is finished it merges together with the existing. It's particularly annoying when you have a lot of expression mapping to do in the track.
How do you - my fellow Cubasians - manage this?


----------



## husselblum (Mar 22, 2018)

I normally right click the mouse and use the glue-tool to merge the parts. Even works with parts that are overdubbed.


----------



## wickedw (Mar 22, 2018)

Do you mean when recording a midi part over another? In that case you can set the midi record mode to merge: https://steinberg.help/cubase_pro_a.../recording/recording_midi_record_modes_r.html


----------



## Si_Withenshaw (Mar 22, 2018)

Key Command 'MIDI - Bounce MIDI' is useful for this if you don't want to change the default record behaviour as suggested by wickedw


----------



## stigc56 (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks a lot for your answers. I know the bounce midi function, and the right click, but I record from scores, so it's often 5 bars at the time. With a full score - symphonic - so it's a lot of clicking. And the midi record mode set to merge doesn't work the way I expect. Take a look at this: https://www.dropbox.com/s/cvucammdkhpwt3m/Part merge problem in Cubase.mp4?dl=0
Any help appreciated!


----------



## LFO (Mar 23, 2018)

Here are two ideas. Neither are optimal, but might help.

The first is to start the recording at an overlapping point and do something like press the sustain pedal or some other action that will start MIDI recording but will not effect the performance. This will allow merging to occur.

The second is to extend all of your MIDI events by 50 - 60 bars so that anything you record gets merged. I'm not in front of my DAW, but it seems like you can CTL click all your MIDI events across tracks and stretch them all at the same time.

Hopefully one of these is useful!

Kevin


----------



## ryanstrong (Mar 23, 2018)

I too, I believe, have the same problem. Especially with interfering modwheel performances. If you try to record on top of a older MIDI track it 'listens' to the past MIDI track's overlapping modwheel.


----------



## musicalweather (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm facing this exact problem. I'm venturing into Cubase after having used DP for many years. It's so annoying to keep gluing together midi parts in Cubase. Really slows me down.


----------



## JamieLang (Apr 6, 2021)

There's a midi preference to merge into existing MIDI. Bottom left of the main screen where there are MIDI and audio recording preferences.

Does that not do what you want?


----------



## stigc56 (Apr 7, 2021)

No. The function "Merge data into existing parts" require that the new part overlap the existing part. So if you have a 8 bar section and want to merge a new section with the old one, you have to record before bar 9. In Logic the new part is "glued" together with the old one if there are no "air" between the two parts.
I kind of found a solution, that also require a little extra work: To enlarge the old part before commence recording.
Would be so nice with an option to make Cubase work like LPX here.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Apr 7, 2021)

If I understand you correctly I can not reproduce your problem with Cubase 11.0.10 and the standard settings on Windows10 V20H2:






I´ve recorded a four bar part...






Then I´ve recorded over it and stopped the recording before I´ve reached the end of the original part. CONCLUSION: all notes from both recordings are automatically merged in the original part:


----------



## stigc56 (Apr 7, 2021)

I raised this problem some time ago, and now I can't reproduce the wanted behaviour in LPX!! I might have been wrong all the time, because LPX reacts precisely the same way as Cubase. But what I would like to happen is that if a new part starts exactly where and OLD part ends they will be glued together, so editing CC and articulations would be much easier. I could also create a macro that would glue the two parts together, with just one click, in fact that I will do!


----------



## Pietro (Apr 7, 2021)

When you set merge and set repeat between locators (purple locator range) on recording it will always produce a midi event between locators. Merge setting will merge them after recording. So wherever you start recording it will merge with the full thing. Or just create midi event before recording on top of it.

Maybe this will solve something. 

- Piotr


----------



## JamieLang (Apr 7, 2021)

Oh I didn't get that you wanted them connected from a distance rather than merged. Funny--I hated that in Logic. Along with the always selecting all events when you select a track.

See above clever loop advice...OR....instead of enlarging it after you record, maybe just pencil swipe that entire track/area to create a blank contiguous MIDI event it will then merge into.


----------



## stigc56 (Apr 7, 2021)

Yes there are many ways to achieve what I need, especially important when working with a lot of CC's and articulations, but now I have created a Keyboard Maestro macro that simply selects the part BEFORE the new part and glue them together, thats an improvement.


----------



## Maarten (Apr 7, 2021)

JamieLang said:


> Oh I didn't get that you wanted them connected from a distance rather than merged. Funny--I hated that in Logic. Along with the always selecting all events when you select a track.
> 
> <snip>


"Select regions on track selection". It's a preference in Logic Pro X 10.6.1. 
Sorry for hijacking the thread


----------

